# Please check it out



## that's*satyrical (May 1, 2012)

And let me know what you think. Constructive criticism welcome. Recently updated my website.

Thanks!!!'

http://adoublejfarm.weebly.com/index.html


----------



## bonbean01 (May 1, 2012)

Good looking website, and I enjoyed all the photos!  Was quite taken with Dazzle


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (May 1, 2012)

Change the background to a more brighter way. The background set's the "mood" for your site. Try to boost it with a pattern or bright color. 
Other wise I like your straight forward way or writing. It's not too much like you just quick typed it out, you took time an effort an it's cute, but smart. 
I must say, if you change the background you'll have one fine farm site! 
 Hope that helps! I love web design.


----------



## that's*satyrical (May 1, 2012)

bonbean01 said:
			
		

> Good looking website, and I enjoyed all the photos!  Was quite taken with Dazzle


Thanks!!! She is having babies this fall (hopefully if she took!)   There is even a chance she will have polled or blue eyed babies


----------



## that's*satyrical (May 1, 2012)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> Change the background to a more brighter way. The background set's the "mood" for your site. Try to boost it with a pattern or bright color.
> Other wise I like your straight forward way or writing. It's not too much like you just quick typed it out, you took time an effort an it's cute, but smart.
> I must say, if you change the background you'll have one fine farm site!
> Hope that helps! I love web design.


Thanks SMG. Yes I know you love web design so that means a lot coming from you!!! I don't know how to change the background without re-doing the whole thing, but I do love color. That's why I picked the big yellow pic of the sunflower for the cover photo & increased the saturation of the cover photo of Teva. I also tried to add color to the fonts to brighten it up a bit.


----------



## elevan (May 1, 2012)

Nice website!  These are my suggestions / what I noticed:

Home page:  Move this line down one so it's all on the same line


> We are located in the mountains of Northern Georgia about one hour north of Atlanta.


Does page:  Consistency matters.  I would change DOES to Does.  The yellow text is kind of unnoticeable too...maybe a green instead?

Bucks page:  Same suggestion as for the does page...change BUCKS to Bucks.  I like the green text here.

For sale items:  It's kind of redundant to list the goats on their own page and then on the AJJ Products for sale page.  Since you have a header listing for goats for sale already I would omit them from the Products page.


----------



## that's*satyrical (May 1, 2012)

elevan said:
			
		

> Nice website!  These are my suggestions / what I noticed:
> 
> Home page:  Move this line down one so it's all on the same line
> 
> ...


Great ideas!! Thanks


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (May 2, 2012)

that's*satyrical said:
			
		

> I don't know how to change the background without re-doing the whole thing, but I do love color. That's why I picked the big yellow pic of the sunflower for the cover photo & increased the saturation of the cover photo of Teva. I also tried to add color to the fonts to brighten it up a bit.


You use weebly right? Well if you do, how about you make a second account? It's free and you could play around with the background and such. 
You aren't messing anything up then, just playing around! Then you've got 2 different sites to compare!!! When your done choosing you can publish the one you find more appealing. 
Then you've got a cool updated site!    



 Would that work???


----------



## that's*satyrical (May 2, 2012)

I could try that. Just it is pretty time consuming & I have a lot going on right now!! Between school winding down, caring for animals, taking care of the house, shopping, bills, etc. I will probably wait til things are a little less hectic.


----------



## redtailgal (May 2, 2012)

I like it. You did a nice job!

  One thing that I do like alot is the simplicity of it.    Too much color would distract from the pics, the muted background allows the pics to stand out a little more, I think.  After all, you are selling a product, and this product should be the most noticed thing on the pages.  I hate going to a "busy" website with too much graphics, too much color, etc etc.  It's distracting and I will usually just move on to the next site.

A few things that I noticed, but are pretty trivial, in my opinion.

In the areas with a white background behind text, I would see if I could go to a creme or beige color.  It makes the text easier to read, and with less eyestrain.  Of course, I try to keep in mind that I have whiny eyes, lol.

How are you sizing your pics?  I noticed that many of them were about 300 or so KB.  That makes a MB of loadtime for every three pics.  That may be problematic for users with slower internet.
I have a program on my computer that will resize pics for web design, giving you clarity with only 80-90 KB usually. Its a full featured photoshop program, CS5, it cost around 300$ for the program, but I can edit and do some pretty cool stuff with it.  It's sort of spendy, but I am sure that there is cheaper software (probably even freeware). I use it to correct my own pics, and have helped a few people resize, correct and brighten some pics for websites.


 That said, I wouldnt mind re-sizing some pics for you if you ever needed it.  I could probably get rid of some of the eye glare coming from the flash as well. So, dont hesitate to ask, The worst I'll say is that I dont have time right now.

Edited to add:

I meant to say that I LOVE LOVE LOVE the sunflower pic! It's bright and cheery and jumps off the page.......Its the first thing I see when I load your page.  Nice choice on that pic and it's placement.


----------



## SDBoerGoats (May 2, 2012)

Wow, I really like it! I have been thinking of making a website for our goats, and seeing yours and hearing the comments really helps. Your website is really nice, not too busy, and very nice pics of your goats.


----------



## Siouxqie (May 2, 2012)

The page looks really nice.  Out of curiosity though, on the "our herd" page, there is a pic witha  pair of goats that look shaved, and pink.  Are they really shaved?  And why are they pink? or is the pink just a color issue with the pic.


----------



## that's*satyrical (May 2, 2012)

Thank you so much everyone for the feedback!! I really appreciate it.

Yes, the goats look pink. I enhanced the color a little to brighten the pic up just for fun. Maybe enhanced a little too much  They are a little bit pinkish even without the enhancement since they are light colored goats.


----------



## that's*satyrical (May 4, 2012)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> I like it. You did a nice job!
> 
> One thing that I do like alot is the simplicity of it.    Too much color would distract from the pics, the muted background allows the pics to stand out a little more, I think.  After all, you are selling a product, and this product should be the most noticed thing on the pages.  I hate going to a "busy" website with too much graphics, too much color, etc etc.  It's distracting and I will usually just move on to the next site.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the compliment on the sunflower pic!! I actually took that myself & I love it too. Did you notice the little honeybee   ?

Thanks also for the offer on re-sizing the pics. I may just keep them the way they are. If my old arse computer with windows 2003 can download them without a problem I don't think they'll be a problem for most people  

Yeah I tried to keep the informational text in the more muted colors just for people with sensitive eyes. That is a good idea too!!


----------



## redtailgal (May 4, 2012)

I did notice the little honeybee............its a wonderful shot and perfect for your page.

Windows 2003?!!! Wow! Your living in the dark ages!  Must be nice.........I have win7 and I HATE IT. HATE IT HATE IT.

I'd love to go backwards in time.......to WinXP actually, but my sons schoolwork software requires win7.


----------



## that's*satyrical (May 4, 2012)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> I did notice the little honeybee............its a wonderful shot and perfect for your page.
> 
> Windows 2003?!!! Wow! Your living in the dark ages!  Must be nice.........I have win7 and I HATE IT. HATE IT HATE IT.
> 
> I'd love to go backwards in time.......to WinXP actually, but my sons schoolwork software requires win7.


Hahaha!!! We are in the dark ages. My son is not too happy with it right now though. He wanted to play some online game & we paid for it & everything & he can't play it on our computer because our video card is too outdated


----------



## elevan (May 4, 2012)

One more thing...I thought that raw milk in Georgia (even for pet consumption) was against the law now?  Is that true or was I given false info?  

Cause if I was given false info I'm gonna refer someone to you


----------



## that's*satyrical (May 4, 2012)

It is legal for pet consumption. You need to get approved & get a license or something. I have not done it yet, that is up there to gauge interest & see if it is worth it to do it. I do not sell it yet & will only if there is enough interest for me to get the license or whatever you need to sell it. So far I've had no interest so chances are slim I will even bother with it.


----------



## elevan (May 4, 2012)

Ok, I won't forward your site to her yet.  If that status for you changes let me know and I'll let her know.


----------



## that's*satyrical (May 4, 2012)

Well have her let me know if there are many people interested including herself. If it is worth it for me to get the licensing I might consider it. I do know of 2 farms that I believe have the licensing for the sale for pet consumption. I think, and I may be wrong, that The Garry Farm & Double Durango have the licensing. Have her check them out just in case I'm right.


----------



## elevan (May 4, 2012)

Will do.


----------



## that's*satyrical (May 4, 2012)

http://www.backyardchickens.com/t/4...ificate-for-eggs-produce-etc-bid-starts-at-12

According to this link it looks like I was correct with the garry farm. I don't see anything on double durangos website about milk sales so I think I may have confused them with someone else.


----------



## doubledurango (Nov 9, 2012)

Nope, no milk sells here at Double Durango


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Nov 9, 2012)

doubledurango said:
			
		

> Nope, no milk sells here at Double Durango


 

Wait a sec, aren't you the one with the AMAZING goat toys?!


----------



## SkyWarrior (Nov 10, 2012)

doubledurango said:
			
		

> Nope, no milk sells here at Double Durango


----------



## SkyWarrior (Nov 10, 2012)

Nice site.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Nov 10, 2012)

You used the same format that I did on our website.  I have really liked it, but as far as I can tell there is no way to change the background color, with out going to another format/design page and starting over.  I didn't realize this when I started mine. 

Same with the text, you are limited on the text changes, but they can be changed somewhat.  So if you want to do a different font, it will give you options, and you can make all your titles one kind of font and all your paragraph typing another kind, but it will change the font on everysingle page. 

Your nigerian Dwarf Herd page, loaded a little slow for my computer,  I would consider typing some explanantions between the photos or shrinking the photos a little and putting the explanations to the sides, that way it gives your viewers something to read, while they wait for the photos to load. 


Does and bucks page loaded nicely. 

You can link your pictures and information on your forsale page back to the dam and sires pages.  This is fairly easy to do and will help the person viewing your website go right to the page.  But I like the forsale page, it loaded nicely and picture size is nice. You do have the option of allowing the each picture to be clicked on so it enlarges.  You just have to select this option for each photo after you load, you can go back and change it very easily. 

at the bottom of your forsale page the doeling that Is NOT For SAle,  That picture and the wording under it is not lining up.  View your website and center it a little better. 

Your terms are a little hard to read through, if you could break it up a little more into paragraphs with some main areas highlighted that would help the reader pick out the main points of interested in it.

I like the other page,  nice and I see you have American Chinchillas, it is one of the breeds I was consdering trying.


----------



## GoatCrazyLady (Nov 10, 2012)

Beautiful site. Nice work. Love it!


----------



## doubledurango (Feb 27, 2013)

lol, yes, we have a few things here for our goats to play on...can't have bored goats ya know 
sorry so slow in responding, hardly ever get on this site but on facebook often


----------



## OneFineAcre (Feb 27, 2013)

I like your site.

I like your animals even more.


----------

